# ***BAY AREA***7.10.4 Enduro Motorsports GRAND OPENING BBQ!!!



## RacerXsam (Jan 24, 2004)

Enduro Motorsports is having a Grand Opening BBQ!!
When
July 10th, @ 1:00pm-tell whenever!!!

Where 
Enduro Motorsports TEK_LAB
468 yolanda Ave STE#2
Santa Rosa,CA 95404

Why 
Duh!! Grand Opening, For the grand opening We are having a 10% Discount for the first month!We are limited on stock being a WHOLESALER, and setup for new location..But Special order Items and any products NOT instock also qualify for a 10% Discount! 

Contact Infomation
Tel: (707)545.8189
Fax: (707)545.8179
cell: (707)975.2798 
Nextel DC: 116*52*33022
[email protected]
http://www.enduromotorsports.com

FOOD
We will be having plenty of food! Hott Dogs , Chips , CupCakes , Drinks , Sala , candy , Cookies , etc etc 

Everyone is welcomed, This is a OPEN Gathering for All Import Freaks! Bring your ride,come check out other rides , Great Food and come enjoy a nice gathering of the New Location for Enduro Motorsports.

For More information on anything feel free to PM me !! Or contact the SHop! You might even get a flyer on your car at the upcoming Import Motion this weekend in sac 


Thank You and I hope to see you all there!

Ravi.S
Owner
Enduro Motorsports
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
POST UP IF YOUR DOWN!! Like to get a head count to possibly get more parking space!
1.zachgeyer From 7thgen maybe
2. Norcalctr 
3. Sam 
4. SeanJohn1802 + 1 
5. Hondaspeedca Maybe + crew members?
6. [civic] Maybe
7. Melt 
8.Todd 
9.RICDOGG Maybe
10.671671671 (rick) Maybe
10.Xam 
11.Civic2004 Maybe
12. ExcelcivicSi + Crew Members


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

id love to go but Santa Rosa is abit of a drive hehe good luck


----------

